# Anyone here missing a finger?



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

I saw this on a popular site. Now, I'll be watching people's hands the next time I go to home depot!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

So, how'd you lose a finger?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

The whole story including pictures are here.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Ouch. Thanks for showing. I guess the moral of the story there is to not go out to the shop to get your mind off of things. I'll try to remember to keep a clear head before I think about using a saw.


----------

